# Ikea at Milton Keynes Height barriers?



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Please does anyone know if they have any height or parking restrictions at this site please? 
We usually get to the one nr Bristol and there you have to park on the open section at the rear

_Knowing how good we all are at looking after our ladies I have promised my Annie a trip there for an up coming Birthday present!!_

But I would hate it to be spoilt by a measly height barrier! 
Mike


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you get a heads up from Google Earth? or send them an email, assuming you can find an address of course.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There's a contact us option on their website. Google Ikea Milton Keynes.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Ikea Barrier*

I tried the contact us option but it just went round in loop. The pic on the website only shows a few cars. 
Ill have a look on google earth but I just thought someone fairly local would just know the answer
Thanks for the suggestions

Mike


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Just looked on Google Streetmap and I can see no problem with visiting in a motorhome, lets hope it doesnt have rules about not overhanging bays etc.
Email contact form was so lengthy, almost wanted to know the name of our cat!

Thanks everyone

Mike


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike, I've emailed for you. Will revert as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I see you succeeded in the end - lets see what transpires - always useful to know their policy.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can one not just phone them and find out.or is it not listed like a lot these days.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've not noticed any whenever I've driven in there but then again I've always been in a car.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't think there is plus there are other large car parking areas either side of it, not least that of the football stadium.
peedee


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have we had an answer yet about barriers.Just in case it crops up again.:wink2:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Ikea Milton Keynes*

Well, been there done that. 
Glad to report no height barriers and seemingly no silly rules about only parking in one bays etc.
So we spent our money and now we have a good stock of serviettes and candles!
Next door is also a great big ASDA again no barriers but I suspect the parking may be monitored

Thanks All

Mike & Ann


----------



## Skyhook (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello,
In Sweden are all IKEA's parks open to campers who even encouraged by providing fresh bread in the morning. Especially Norwegians tend to stand here in Sundsvall.
/Skyhook


----------

